# Uber Drivers "ain't shit"....



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

......being an Uber driver has taken on a pejorative connotation in the real world. Working at McDonalds has more prestige and cache than being a Uber driver. 

Case(s) in point.....

Late night tv comedians now regularly use Uber drivers as the butt their jokes.
Print media regularly trash and disparage the ubiquity of Uber drivers.
Talk shows equate being an Uber driver as a benchmark to which only the indolent and shiftless aspire.

"Malingerers, dead-beats and sluggards who can not muster the ambition to garner a dishwashing job can at least become Uber drivers". So goes a growing "conventional wisdom".

The brilliance of the Uber concept, about which many marvel......is supported by sub-minimum wage, serfs in the form of Uber drivers who carry the piss-pots of ther betters.

....don't shoot the messenger.....


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm coming off a six figure job and expect to be back in that industry soon. In the interim, the wife has been nagging me to do something. So I drive Uber a few days a week. And I like it. I'm not worried about jokes. This is kinda fun. There are ways to maximize profits but I'm not in it for that. I know retirees that uber 4 hrs a day 4 days a week to make some golf money. Ppl have different reasons. I sorta agree with you about it being dead end for folks trying to make a living, but more importantly, why are you calling those folks out? I can only assume you wouldn't call someone names or disparage what they do if you were sitting having a cocktail. I certainly wouldn't speak down to you. Forums are pretty cruel.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Louis Thornton said:


> I'm coming off a six figure job and expect to be back in that industry soon. In the interim, the wife has been nagging me to do something. So I drive Uber a few days a week. And I like it. I'm not worried about jokes. This is kinda fun. There are ways to maximize profits but I'm not in it for that. I know retirees that uber 4 hrs a day 4 days a week to make some golf money. Ppl have different reasons. I sorta agree with you about it being dead end for folks trying to make a living, but more importantly, why are you calling those folks out? I can only assume you wouldn't call someone names or disparage what they do if you were sitting having a cocktail. I certainly wouldn't speak down to you. Forums are pretty cruel.


This!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......being an Uber driver has taken on a pejorative connotation in the real world. Working at McDonalds has more prestige and cache than being a Uber driver.
> 
> Case(s) in point.....
> 
> ...


Wiser words were never spoken.

And I won't shoot you unless you arrived in an Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Louis Thornton said:


> I'm coming off a six figure job and expect to be back in that industry soon. In the interim, the wife has been nagging me to do something. So I drive Uber a few days a week. And I like it. I'm not worried about jokes. This is kinda fun. There are ways to maximize profits but I'm not in it for that. I know retirees that uber 4 hrs a day 4 days a week to make some golf money. Ppl have different reasons. I sorta agree with you about it being dead end for folks trying to make a living, but more importantly, why are you calling those folks out? I can only assume you wouldn't call someone names or disparage what they do if you were sitting having a cocktail. I certainly wouldn't speak down to you. Forums are pretty cruel.


.....you misunderstand me, friend. I, like you, drive Uber part-time to supplement a fixed income. Re-read my post. I was merely lamenting the apparent fact that we Uber drivers are suffering from an ever diminishing image. I was not "calling anyone out" or directly impuning anybody's character. I was illustrating what appears to be the ever increasing negative opinion OF OTHERS as it relates to Uber drivers. Uber drivers, I am afraid, suffer from a public image sink-hole.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm just in it for the abuse.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome thread.
Just want to let you know that dish washers smell and you can't drive uber after a day of washing dishes. You will make your riders puke.

This forum is full of trolls.
If you don't have anything to share about driving jobs, why bother posting here?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....you misunderstand me, friend. I, like you, drive Uber part-time to supplement a fixed income. Re-read my post. I was merely lamenting the apparent fact that we Uber drivers are suffering from an ever diminishing image. I was not "calling anyone out" or directly impuning anybody's character. I was illustrating what appears to be the ever increasing negative opinion OF OTHERS as it relates to Uber drivers. Uber drivers, I am afraid, suffer from a public image sink-hole.


You expressed that well. Travis has painted this marvelous portrait of the shiftless taxi driver in a shit hole of a car. That intense, unrelenting, punishing energy he is putting out there, could really come back to bite him on the dick.

Travis and Uber are still on their honeymoon with their audience. I can only hope that ****er gets as good as he gave as time goes by. I truly hope people have the opportunity to really absorb and understand the consequences of Uber's behavior on the transportation economy. It's just going to be another way to pick at the crumbs of others.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> You expressed that well. Travis has painted this marvelous portrait of the shiftless taxi driver in a shit hole of a car. That intense, unrelenting, punishing energy he is putting out there, could really come back to bite him on the dick.
> 
> Travis and Uber are still on their honeymoon with their audience. I can only hope that ****er gets as good as he gave as time goes by. I truly hope people have the opportunity to really absorb and understand the consequences of Uber's behavior on the transportation economy. It's just going to be another way to pick at the crumbs of others.


....amen


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Worcester Sauce

"The brilliance of the Uber concept, about which many marvel......is supported by sub-minimum wage, serfs in the form of Uber drivers who carry the piss-pots of ther betters."

That is above average writing. Were did you find that or would you mind sharing the entire quote?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> Awesome thread.
> Just want to let you know that dish washers smell and you can't drive uber after a day of washing dishes. You will make your riders puke.
> 
> This forum is full of trolls.
> If you don't have anything to share about driving jobs, why bother posting here?


Make them puke you'll make more money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you Uber drivers for joining the Great Unwashed list in the Western world. 
Pecking order from most reviled:
Meter Maid
Tow Truck Driver
Garbage Man
Taxi driver
Uber driver


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......being an Uber driver has taken on a pejorative connotation in the real world. Working at McDonalds has more prestige and cache than being a Uber driver.
> 
> Case(s) in point.....
> 
> ...


You're well spoken. Why are u an Uber driver? lol... Should be a lawyer or public speaker 

I do Uber on the side as a full time student but u hit the hammer on the nail w/ every point that u conveyed in ur post. From the condescending tones of some pax, to the personal inquires such as "wat do u do outside Uber?" -- which illustrates the public's opinion that being an Uber driver is not a real job as it isn't mundane to ask a Macy's retail employee, "what do u do outside retail?" -- it is clear that Ubering is seen to be a bottom of the barrel job.

The pity like responses I get sometimes from fellow colleagues who find out I do Uber on the side alone justifies my thoughts. But I could care less what they think as long as they aren't putting food on my table...


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

If you believe what some comedian wannabe says about your profession, then you have a problem.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> If you believe what some comedian wannabe says about your profession, then you have a problem.


Am confused...Who is the comedian wannabe? lol


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> You're well spoken. Why are u an Uber driver? lol... Should be a lawyer or public speaker
> 
> I do Uber on the side as a full time student but u hit the hammer on the nail w/ every point that u conveyed in ur post. From the condescending tones of some pax, to the personal inquires such as "wat do u do outside Uber?" -- which illustrates the public's opinion that being an Uber driver is not a real job as it isn't mundane to ask a Macy's retail employee, "what do u do outside retail?" -- it is clear that Ubering is seen to be a bottom of the barrel job.
> 
> The pity like responses I get sometimes from fellow colleagues who find out I do Uber on the side alone justifies my thoughts. But I could care less what they think as long as they aren't putting food on my table...


So true never understand that's the first ?? Pas ask what u do on the side I always say uber I think that's the most down grading question like uber is a sport just also I'm lost without uber a lot of pas will be out of luck they use us to get to work pick up their kids to party etc n nj a lot of towns doesnt even have taxis n the area n if they do charge them %70 mark up from uber so just don't get it why they down play or don't even bother to tip knowing if it wasn't for u working for uber they would be jobless kids stuck at school n broke with no way home from the club


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

70% mark up from Uber. Uber drivers are typically driving at rates that aren't sustainable. Uber rates, in most markets would need to more than double in my opinion for the model to be close to sustainable for a driver given it is the driver who is exposed to all the risk. 

If you want to know why your passengers don't tip, well for one, Uber tells their riders they don't need to tip. My experience with the working poor and their tipping as a taxi driver is very mixed. Some do, some don't, some tip when they can. It's a mixed bag. It can at times be frustrating in the sense the across the board, the most difficult and demanding pax tend to be the worst tippers. It isn't worth much thought.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> 70% mark up from Uber. Uber drivers are typically driving at rates that aren't sustainable. Uber rates, in most markets would need to more than double in my opinion for the model to be close to sustainable for a driver given it is the driver who is exposed to all the risk.
> 
> If you want to know why your passengers don't tip, well for one, Uber tells their riders they don't need to tip. My experience with the working poor and their tipping as a taxi driver is very mixed. Some do, some don't, some tip when they can. It's a mixed bag. It can at times be frustrating in the sense the across the board, the most difficult and demanding pax tend to be the worst tippers. It isn't worth much thought.


Yes I understand everything u said n totally agree but they can't blame uber why they don't tip they have laws tell us don't speed or u will get a ticket plus a fine but everybody still speeds so please now ppl follow rules just saying pas should show more appreciation cause without us they will be lost especially the 1's lost their licenses n still have to get places


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I hear what you're saying. Starting to hear the same things too. However, my cares right now are only how potential employers look at it. I'm hoping it peaks their curiosity like many of my passengers and thus an opening.

I'm counting on them thinking that Uber is a very profitable way to make a living. People still do believe the Uber lies. I get plenty of passengers that think I'm making bank with this job. Plus, I play up the rating system so it's only the best of the best that get to drive for Uber. This way it's not seen as such a loser job but a good way to make a living and thus a success story. Lol


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

JLA said:


> I hear what you're saying. Starting to hear the same things too. However, my cares right now are only how potential employers look at it. I'm hoping it peaks their curiosity like many of my passengers and thus an opening.
> 
> I'm counting on them thinking that Uber is a very profitable way to make a living. People still do believe the Uber lies. I get plenty of passengers that think I'm making bank with this job. Plus, I play up the rating system so it's only the best of the best that get to drive for Uber. This way it's not seen as such a loser job but a good way to make a living and thus a success story. Lol I wish I think like u on that note buttttttt we are all different it was something that brought all of us here I wish uber can do a lot to change their system up but I doubt it its like take it or leave it I see u are new here welcome my fellow uber


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....you misunderstand me, friend. I, like you, drive Uber part-time to supplement a fixed income. Re-read my post. I was merely lamenting the apparent fact that we Uber drivers are suffering from an ever diminishing image. I was not "calling anyone out" or directly impuning anybody's character. I was illustrating what appears to be the ever increasing negative opinion OF OTHERS as it relates to Uber drivers. Uber drivers, I am afraid, suffer from a public image sink-hole.


WS, I don't know if you were engaged in the threads I am referring to, but many months ago, when I attempted to dispel the notion that being a driver was low skill, I was soundly trashed by several Uber drivers. While I referred to professional drivers as "professionals "I would say, if a vote had been taken on the forum, 2 to 1 were against me.

I believe that I have been consistent during my participation on this forum (as a livery owner) in efforts to highlight the value of being a good driver. I have advised everal to find another revenue source if the pay and conditions are so horrible they strip you of any sense of professionalism. (actually, that advice applies to any job!!!) Those who resort to unprofessional behavior are normally seen as the face of a company, because they are the ones who get news coverage.

I have witnessed so many drivers be belligerent on Twitter, Facebook, various news forums, etc. Particularly when a passenger complains about a really high surge price from the night before. Right there, in plain view of the world, some of these drivers will call the passengers stupid "f'Rrs", ******s, etc, swinging for personal insults from the start. They never really seem interested in why the passenger felt ripped off.

I guess my point is: I am not shocked to see public ridicule. This company, and sadly many of its drivers, have insulted the public, and its elected officials on many occasions. I have said all along that I thought this approach was harmful, to the public, to drivers, to the future of ground transportation.

It just seems that Uber has pitted the public against the drivers, the drivers against the public, the drivers against each other, and their C-Suite seems to salivate over this. I don't get it, I don't think I ever will


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Kia21 said:


> Yes I understand everything u said n totally agree but they can't blame uber why they don't tip they have laws tell us don't speed or u will get a ticket plus a fine but everybody still speeds so please now ppl follow rules just saying pas should show more appreciation cause without us they will be lost especially the 1's lost their licenses n still have to get places


Well okay, following the rules....... The pax are following the rules. Uber tells pax in very clear language they aren't required to tip. Pax are told that a tip is included in the fare. Drivers are expected to refuse a tip the first time a pax offers to give a tip. Drivers are not allowed to have a tip jar in the car. Having a tip jar in the car is a big no no.

The super low rates...... at 30% the cost of a taxi more or less, creates the same kind of unhelpful relationship of pax to driver as the surge pricing foments with drivers toward pax. It's all ****ed up. Given that the rates are so low it's a joke, and the company insists tips are included, I don't see how a driver could have much reason to have resentment towards this kind of pax.

Uber is setting you up to fail. You are basically handed Travis the value of your car and he pays a smaller portion of it back to you every two weeks. If you outlast your car driving Uber and you have a nice one - given what you are earning: will you be able to replace what you drive now with the same kind of vehicle? Do you make enough to set aside the money?

Any particular group of pax not tipping means little- why is your partner lying, to what are in truth your customers, that tips are included? The pax are your customers, - the drivers. You the driver, in theory, you are Uber's customer. I am a taxi driver, at the end of my shift, I pay the taxi company....... Arguably, that is really how it should be for Uber partners in my opinion, if you really are independent contractors. You should be paying them money for the service (whatever that really is) provided.

It seems to me, you have much bigger fish to fry. Whatever taxis charge: they aren't getting rich either, $5 versus $8 dollars........ it costs a lot of money to transport people, don't let Travis fool you.

Be well.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Worcester Sauce
> 
> "The brilliance of the Uber concept, about which many marvel......is supported by sub-minimum wage, serfs in the form of Uber drivers who carry the piss-pots of ther betters."
> 
> That is above average writing. Were did you find that or would you mind sharing the entire quote?


.....Thank you for your kind words. That IS the entire quote. Not sure why I put the thought in quotes, as I am it's source and origin.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thank you Uber drivers for joining the Great Unwashed list in the Western world.
> Pecking order from most reviled:
> Meter Maid
> Tow Truck Driver
> ...


....unfortunately you are right !! Good post.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> You're well spoken. Why are u an Uber driver? lol... Should be a lawyer or public speaker
> 
> I do Uber on the side as a full time student but u hit the hammer on the nail w/ every point that u conveyed in ur post. From the condescending tones of some pax, to the personal inquires such as "wat do u do outside Uber?" -- which illustrates the public's opinion that being an Uber driver is not a real job as it isn't mundane to ask a Macy's retail employee, "what do u do outside retail?" -- it is clear that Ubering is seen to be a bottom of the barrel job.
> 
> The pity like responses I get sometimes from fellow colleagues who find out I do Uber on the side alone justifies my thoughts. But I could care less what they think as long as they aren't putting food on my table...


....thank you for your kind words. Like you....most folks who drive for Uber are merely trying to sustain themselves financially by engaging in a respectable enterprise (which is unfortunately suffering from an unjustified image/PR problem). Most Uber drivers are industrious and motivated with a respectable work ethic.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> So true never understand that's the first ?? Pas ask what u do on the side I always say uber I think that's the most down grading question like uber is a sport just also I'm lost without uber a lot of pas will be out of luck they use us to get to work pick up their kids to party etc n nj a lot of towns doesnt even have taxis n the area n if they do charge them %70 mark up from uber so just don't get it why they down play or don't even bother to tip knowing if it wasn't for u working for uber they would be jobless kids stuck at school n broke with no way home from the club


.....do not be dissuaded by others. Keep working hard.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> 70% mark up from Uber. Uber drivers are typically driving at rates that aren't sustainable. Uber rates, in most markets would need to more than double in my opinion for the model to be close to sustainable for a driver given it is the driver who is exposed to all the risk.
> 
> If you want to know why your passengers don't tip, well for one, Uber tells their riders they don't need to tip. My experience with the working poor and their tipping as a taxi driver is very mixed. Some do, some don't, some tip when they can. It's a mixed bag. It can at times be frustrating in the sense the across the board, the most difficult and demanding pax tend to be the worst tippers. It isn't worth much thought.


....agreed and well said.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

JLA said:


> I hear what you're saying. Starting to hear the same things too. However, my cares right now are only how potential employers look at it. I'm hoping it peaks their curiosity like many of my passengers and thus an opening.
> 
> I'm counting on them thinking that Uber is a very profitable way to make a living. People still do believe the Uber lies. I get plenty of passengers that think I'm making bank with this job. Plus, I play up the rating system so it's only the best of the best that get to drive for Uber. This way it's not seen as such a loser job but a good way to make a living and thus a success story. Lol


...your point of view is positive and constructive. Uber is not a loser job...it just suffers from being perceived as such.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> WS, I don't know if you were engaged in the threads I am referring to, but many months ago, when I attempted to dispel the notion that being a driver was low skill, I was soundly trashed by several Uber drivers. While I referred to professional drivers as "professionals "I would say, if a vote had been taken on the forum, 2 to 1 were against me.
> 
> I believe that I have been consistent during my participation on this forum (as a livery owner) in efforts to highlight the value of being a good driver. I have advised everal to find another revenue source if the pay and conditions are so horrible they strip you of any sense of professionalism. (actually, that advice applies to any job!!!) Those who resort to unprofessional behavior are normally seen as the face of a company, because they are the ones who get news coverage.
> 
> ...


...you, sir, just perfectly articulated this thread's issue. Well done!!!! My compliments to your thoughtful insight....


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Well okay, following the rules....... The pax are following the rules. Uber tells pax in very clear language they aren't required to tip. Pax are told that a tip is included in the fare. Drivers are expected to refuse a tip the first time a pax offers to give a tip. Drivers are not allowed to have a tip jar in the car. Having a tip jar in the car is a big no no.
> 
> The super low rates...... at 30% the cost of a taxi more or less, creates the same kind of unhelpful relationship of pax to driver as the surge pricing foments with drivers toward pax. It's all ****ed up. Given that the rates are so low it's a joke, and the company insists tips are included, I don't see how a driver could have much reason to have resentment towards this kind of pax.
> 
> ...


...you are right. Uber (Travis et al) seems to be the "enablers" in this equation by perpetuating the abysmal image of their driver partners.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> This!


Sucking hard on that Uber Popsicle, eh?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

No 


flyingdingo said:


> Sucking hard on that Uber Popsicle, eh?


I'm saying that if anyone is trying to do this full time they are heading for a dead end. Do it as a hobby make some extra cash have fun... but by no means do it as a career. That's just silly. [I'm lucky to have rates that still make this profitable] so no..


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We ARE stooges and deserve to be made fun of. I think the jokes are funny.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....Thank you for your kind words. That IS the entire quote. Not sure why I put the thought in quotes, as I am it's source and origin.


Very nicely done indeed. You are welcome.

I like the imagery of a serf. Indentured servitude comes to mind too. That one I find interesting because it was about trading a period of labor for transportation or maintenance. There is a kind of irony in there as I see it. It is a kind of indentured relationship where the driver agrees to work for a period of time (until their car gives out) in exchange for that same person to effectively give Uber their car while they the owner maintains it, fuels it. Uber does get to be the deciding factor in how much a ride in that borrowed car is worth, on a moments notice, which is partly based on either the perceived desperation of the pax, or the degree of apathy drivers may feel towards logging on and working.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Louis Thornton said:


> I'm coming off a six figure job and expect to be back in that industry soon. In the interim, the wife has been nagging me to do something. So I drive Uber a few days a week. And I like it. I'm not worried about jokes. This is kinda fun. There are ways to maximize profits but I'm not in it for that. I know retirees that uber 4 hrs a day 4 days a week to make some golf money. Ppl have different reasons. I sorta agree with you about it being dead end for folks trying to make a living, but more importantly, why are you calling those folks out? I can only assume you wouldn't call someone names or disparage what they do if you were sitting having a cocktail. I certainly wouldn't speak down to you. Forums are pretty cruel.


You might get back in your previous industry "might", and when you do forget about that six figure salary. I am in the same boat here, they say they want you, but don't want to pay the rate you are worth, or anywhere close to it.
Also the longer you are out of your industry the harder it becomes finding work again, especially when you are up in age. I hope you saved well.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> WS, I don't know if you were engaged in the threads I am referring to, but many months ago, when I attempted to dispel the notion that being a driver was low skill, I was soundly trashed by several Uber drivers. While I referred to professional drivers as "professionals "I would say, if a vote had been taken on the forum, 2 to 1 were against me.
> 
> I believe that I have been consistent during my participation on this forum (as a livery owner) in efforts to highlight the value of being a good driver. I have advised everal to find another revenue source if the pay and conditions are so horrible they strip you of any sense of professionalism. (actually, that advice applies to any job!!!) Those who resort to unprofessional behavior are normally seen as the face of a company, because they are the ones who get news coverage.
> 
> ...


Opinion of a true bussiness man 
I say if I am going to be a shoe polisher be the best one !!!
It starts there


----------



## UberC (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, I still find it funny but at least 1/2 my pax ask me, "what do you do beside Uber?" My first response is always, "I read murder mysteries" but then I settle them down by the ol' "just kidding" statement. A little income supplementation gone array as I'm on my 4th year of this now. I sure miss them $40-$45 weekend nights...after expenses.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

4 Years? !!! Did you start with Uner black or do you drive a taxi?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I notice many drivers seem perturbed, or offended when people ask "what do you do besides..." but I think many are over-analyzing *most* passengers. That question is a standard ice breaker for many. Frequent travelers know that most of their drivers have, or have had other jobs. Many know that this service industry is very demanding, and they are curious about the background.

It really can make an impression in an interview, as JLA is hoping. How you handle this job speaks volumes about other skills. 
We've had clients attempt to "poach" our chauffeurs for other positions 

Years ago, my daughter was in nursing school, and applied for a patient care tech at a major hospital. She has been in an out of this business for years, from reservations to dispatch, to chauffeuring as needed. She has driven stretches, sedans, SUVS, vans, (even horse trailers!!). The nurse manager who interviewed her was blown away by her background, and brought two others in to hear more about how she got in to driving limousines. To this day, she still drives on occasion for our company. A few months ago, she drove a young female doc back to Galveston, and the doc started asking her questions, making small talk. She asked "so - do you do this full time"? She replied "no, actually I'm an RN at XXX in the ER..." this doc was so shocked, she blurted "shut UP!!! No WAY!!!" They had the best ride, sharing life experiences all the say to the end of Texas.

My long winded point is....you are in a small space for more than a few minutes. Some people think of you as furniture, others want to bond. Don't assume they are insulting you when they ask what else you do, if they have hired many vehicles, they are probably used to drivers with diverse backgrounds, and are just curious.

I love it when clients call our office and say they want "so and so...and they don't just refer to the name, they clarify: the Marine"... "the teacher"....the "Harley Rider"..."the IBMer...."...etc. It means they have connected with the chauffeur on a human level.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I must be living under a rock. Or maybe I just turn a blind eye to the jokers. Maybe I just don't give a F**k what others say or think.
As someone here said, if the jokers aren't putting food on my table then I could care less.
Regardless of depreciation, maintenance and incurred costs, I am making this Uber thing work for me. In my favor. I work where i want, when i want and for as long as i want. As a perk I actually have fun sometimes That's what really matters to me. I don't hear that other noise you're talking about.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I must be living under a rock. Or maybe I just turn a blind eye to the jokers. Maybe I just don't give a F**k what others say or think.
> As someone here said, if the jokers aren't putting food on my table then I could care less.
> Regardless of depreciation, maintenance and incurred costs, I am making this Uber thing work for me. In my favor. I work where i want, when i want and for as long as i want. As a perk I actually have fun sometimes That's what really matters to me. I don't hear that other noise you're talking about.


I agree anything is possible 
you happen to bring something 
To the table 
Other people can't understand 
It's called guts my friend


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I’d say it is correct that Mcdonalds workers get more respect than us. Everyone knows McD’s people work very hard for a small paycheck and no prestige. And they always have a good attitude and Mcdonalds hasn’t ****ed up my order in like 2,000 visits. So people respect stuff like that, and I would bet that if a customer abuses you at McD’s, your management will back you up since they can afford to lose a troublemaker customer more than an experienced prep person.

As for us Uber drivers. We have their lives in our hands, so they’re already primed to be resentful about that. That a person of no social station is allowed that “privilege”. As for anything else, I’ll say that road+car is a mediocre transit system, and we’re ultimately held responsible for that.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> I must be living under a rock. Or maybe I just turn a blind eye to the jokers. Maybe I just don't give a F**k what others say or think.
> As someone here said, if the jokers aren't putting food on my table then I could care less.
> Regardless of depreciation, maintenance and incurred costs, I am making this Uber thing work for me. In my favor. I work where i want, when i want and for as long as i want. As a perk I actually have fun sometimes That's what really matters to me. I don't hear that other noise you're talking about.


I'm a joker. I'm a smoker. I'm a midnight toker.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I'd say it is correct that Mcdonalds workers get more respect than us. Everyone knows McD's people work very hard for a small paycheck and no prestige. And they always have a good attitude and Mcdonalds hasn't ****ed up my order in like 2,000 visits. So people respect stuff like that, and I would bet that if a customer abuses you at McD's, your management will back you up since they can afford to lose a troublemaker customer more than an experienced prep person.
> 
> As for us Uber drivers. We have their lives in our hands, so they're already primed to be resentful about that. That a person of no social station is allowed that "privilege". As for anything else, I'll say that road+car is a mediocre transit system, and we're ultimately held responsible for that.


With you 99% delete "privilege "

The person is allowed by UBER in exchange for little money


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> With you 99% delete "privilege "
> 
> The person is allowed by UBER in exchange for little money


What about the other 1 %?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'm a joker. I'm a smoker. I'm a midnight toker.


...and you don't want to hurt anyone? Are you also a picker, grinner, lover and a sinner?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> ...and you don't want to hurt anyone? Are you also a picker, grinner, lover and a sinner?


And they call me Maurice.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> Awesome thread.
> Just want to let you know that dish washers smell and you can't drive uber after a day of washing dishes. You will make your riders puke.
> 
> This forum is full of trolls.
> If you don't have anything to share about driving jobs, why bother posting here?


To let people know how bad Uber sucks.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> And they call me Maurice.


Prolly cause you speak of the pompatus of love.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I get my lovin on the run ☺


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Make them puke you'll make more money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nope. I lost money on a puker, as Uber refused to fully compensate me for the cleaning of my luxury-class vehcile. I provided a receipt showing i paid $160 for an interior detail. They claimed they only pay for reimbursement of cleaning the "affected portion." i got estimates from three shops, all of which told me they do not clean only an "affected portion." They either do a full interior detail or they don't do the job. Uber screwed me by reimbursing me only $100 and they claimed that was fair. I had no other choice but to do and pay for the work I did.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

[QUOTE="

Any particular group of pax not tipping means little- why is your partner lying, to what are in truth your customers, that tips are included? The pax are your customers, - the drivers. You the driver, in theory, you are Uber's customer. I am a taxi driver, at the end of my shift, I pay the taxi company....... Arguably, that is really how it should be for Uber partners in my opinion, if you really are independent contractors. You should be paying them money for the service (whatever that really is) provided.

Be well.[/QUOTE]
This is, in fact, exactly how Uber claims the payment system works, although we all know it is completely the opposite. Uber drivers don't have anything to do with the taking of the payment, but Uber says it is the driver who takes the payment and then submits all the fees to the company. This means that drivers must actually submit to the IRS more income than they actually made, while they are advised to deduct the Uber fees as expenses.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

The public putdowns are fine with me...because...

Honestly I get VERY frequent praise from my customers - who appreciate both me and the service that Uber provides. I do not have to ask - they are ecstatic that Uber is an option for them.

One example: "My very best taxi experience ever was not as good as my worst Uber experience ever." That's a pretty big wow.

I feel for the cab drivers, but they are feeling the effects of not being customer-centered. People are tired of smoky cabs and no-show drivers. 

I (almost always) really appreciate my customers!!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> The public putdowns are fine with me...because...
> 
> Honestly I get VERY frequent praise from my customers - who appreciate both me and the service that Uber provides. I do not have to ask - they are ecstatic that Uber is an option for them.
> 
> ...


try and remember you work for money, not ratings and adulation. You're ripe for exploitation, as you make yourself and your car available to an increasingly desperate and stingy public. It's really got nothing to do with cabbies, it's you and what you're consenting to when you sign up to fill in every conceivable gap in your city's transport network.

In the 30's to deal with the last major depression and mass withdrawal of economic participation, there was the civilian conservation corps to give people purpose and money for food. In the age of the blanket Republican veto and loss of faith in public action, we have Uber instead.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

suewho said:


> I get my lovin on the run ☺


People talk about me, baby say I'm doin' you wrong, doin' you wrong


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you but this thread title only reminds me of season 2 of The Wire, towards the end of the season when Nicky Sabotka is reminiscing about Ziggy, and the time when they were on that same playground, only young, and Zig yelled "College kids ain't shiiiit!"


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh I thought they would yell "FOOD FIGHT"!!!


----------



## cd029 (Apr 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thank you Uber drivers for joining the Great Unwashed list in the Western world.
> Pecking order from most reviled:
> Meter Maid
> Tow Truck Driver
> ...


LOL I think Garbage Man might actually top that list.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> If you believe what some comedian wannabe says about your profession, then you have a problem.


Yup...might want to cross POTUS off you're list of jobs


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......being an Uber driver has taken on a pejorative connotation in the real world. Working at McDonalds has more prestige and cache than being a Uber driver.
> 
> Case(s) in point.....
> 
> ...


That is SO funny! My Grandkids think Uber is the coolest thing going. I am having a Grand time driving and getting PAID for it. What a WONDERFUL world. You have real problems, and do not tell me you are JUST THE MESSENGER, your spreading crap like it was peanut butter on sliced bread.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh, and by the way, here is a nice article referencing Uber: http://www.aol.com/article/2015/04/...-vacation/21174326/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> That is SO funny! My Grandkids think Uber is the coolest thing going. I am having a Grand time driving and getting PAID for it. What a WONDERFUL world. You have real problems, and do not tell me you are JUST THE MESSENGER, your spreading crap like it was peanut butter on sliced bread.


Well rates in Charleston are 1.75/mile. Perhaps if uber decided to cut it below $1, you might change that smug attitude.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Oh, and by the way, here is a nice article referencing Uber: http://www.aol.com/article/2015/04/...-vacation/21174326/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058


 yeah real cute for the pax but not the driver.. uber x .75/mile.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well rates in Charleston are 1.75/mile. Perhaps if uber decided to cut it below $1, you might change that smug attitude.


Your Avatar says it all. Move to Charleston.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> yeah real cute for the pax but not the driver.. uber x .75/mile.


I think you need to go to school, then with your wealth of knowledge you can get a REAL job some place. But I suspect you were a drop out and cannot do anything else but work for the slave driver Uber. Geeez I feel sorry for you crybabies. If you do not like it, do not do it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Whiners gotta whine, haters gotta hate, crybabies gotta cry, and I gotta eat - I'm hungry.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Your Avatar says it all. Move to Charleston.


Screw Uber, screw Charleston.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Whiners gotta whine, haters gotta hate, crybabies gotta cry, and I gotta eat - I'm hungry.


 And ducks go "quack quack".


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> That is SO funny! My Grandkids think Uber is the coolest thing going. I am having a Grand time driving and getting PAID for it. What a WONDERFUL world. You have real problems, and do not tell me you are JUST THE MESSENGER, your spreading crap like it was peanut butter on sliced bread.


"Your," in this context, should be "you're." Did any of you pro-Uber phuchs go to school?

They have cell. service in Charleston?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Where is that pic of Morgan Freeman pointing up to the OP saying, "He's right you know."

I've seen TMZ do this,

Also, ever studied, What's in a Name.? 

And back in my day a Lid was three fingers of weed for ten bucks. Hehe.

With a name like Uber, it just begs to be the butt end of a joke. Mep Mep.......


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Where is that pic of Morgan Freeman pointing up to the OP saying, "He's right you know."
> 
> I've seen TMZ do this,
> 
> ...


It was (4) fingers around these parts. Maybe you were buying from Travis Kalanick, Sr. I imagine daddy wasn't much either.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> try and remember you work for money, not ratings and adulation. You're ripe for exploitation, as you make yourself and your car available to an increasingly desperate and stingy public. It's really got nothing to do with cabbies, it's you and what you're consenting to when you sign up to fill in every conceivable gap in your city's transport network.
> 
> In the 30's to deal with the last major depression and mass withdrawal of economic participation, there was the civilian conservation corps to give people purpose and money for food. In the age of the blanket Republican veto and loss of faith in public action, we have Uber instead.


You gotta love the DEUD's (Disgruntled Ex-Uber Drivers) who are recruiting new members to their ranks with more gusto than an Amway salesman. (Do the DEUD's pay a referral bonus too?) HAHA!

But seriously folks, I do drive in a market where the rates have not been sliced.

Yet.

Full disclosure. Base fare 2.75. 1.50/mile. 0.25/minute.

I also think some of the discussions like this expose a fundamental difference in world view that affects many different things. It was a huge light bulb moment to hear Chris Hayes speak about the Edward Snowden incident and talk about how the pro-Snowden people and the anti-Snowden people really cut across the entire political spectrum with "right" and "left" splitting into both camps. That it had to do not so much with whether you are conservative or liberal as to do with whether you are in a position of fundamental trust (anti-Snowden) or fundamental distrust (pro-Snowden).

I find that so fascinating. I come from a position of fundamental trust and that definitely affects my attitude toward my customers.

And you can definitely see the fundamental distrust in my friend from "rivercity."

And this really isn't a good or bad thing. It just is.

"Twilight of the Elites:America After Meritocracy" - by Chris Hayes - I highly recommend the book.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> You gotta love the DEUD's (Disgruntled Ex-Uber Drivers) who are recruiting new members to their ranks with more gusto than an Amway salesman. (Do the DEUD's pay a referral bonus too?) HAHA!
> 
> But seriously folks, I do drive in a market where the rates have not been sliced.
> 
> ...


Do what?? The Edward Snowden forum is down the hall to the left. Fundamental trust, fundamental distrust?

I will say, since you're such a trusting person - you picked one hell of a company to trust in Uber. What a joke. Not exactly great instinct there.

Let me know how trusting you are after the rate cuts there in July. ;-) I hope you haven't turned in your resignation yet at Wally World.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Let me know how trusting you are after the rate cuts there in July. ;-) I hope you haven't turned in your resignation yet at Wally World.


Thanks DEUD! One day I may be one too - who knows! But if so I promise to find a new forum to hang out on and not try to recruit new DEUD's!!


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Hoping some of these DEUD's are able to find a real job somewhere so that they don't have quite as much time to spend soiling each and every thread on this board. Sigh!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Hoping some of these DEUD's are able to find a real job somewhere so that they don't have quite as much time to spend soiling each and every thread on this board. Sigh!


Hey there Sheep In A Jeep, I had another job instantly upon leaving Uber. I drive commercially, and no, not your little play driving job, Uber. When you have a Class A CDL, you decide which driving job you'll take, you don't worry about finding a job, or when some dumbass little man will cut your rates, and to what sub-poverty level. I bet you thought you were/are a professional, not even close. You're only gullible. A hobbyist with an app on his phone. As you mentioned - a novelty to amuse your grandkids. Silly boy, you Uber-Drones crack me up. Even at the initial rate of $1.40/mile here I felt sleazy operating outside the law, and ridiculously underpaid. I understand that you're one of those that wants to be part of 'the next big thing.' They tell you it's great, so it surely must be. Ever read "Brave New World?" After the rate cut make sure you have your Soma (and KY Jelly) before you leave the trailer every night to go Ubering. Load up the drunks, and it's '****-Porgy' time.

I see you being one of those that hauls cases of bottled water around, just because you're told too. Maybe some Milk Duds, Pampers, and free toys for the kids? Don't forget to run by the Fluoride station to infuse every bottle of water. We want all the Uber-Elite to have great teeth (especially in WV!). Lastly, don't forget to 'cash-in' on the stunning rewards Uber is offering you simpletons. Remember, the more you spend, the more you save! Sounds strange, I know, but trust Uber. It's like in markets where you actually lose money driving. You make it up in volume. ;-) I have a feeling you'll understand that.

Don't forget to join 'DUMB' (Drivers Unexperienced Miserable and Broke). I see you live in West Virginia, and you're in luck. If you're married to your sister, or a first cousin there's a 10% discount! Plus a 20% discount on condoms! God, please use them!!

*Uber - Because There's A Sucker Born Every Minute!*
*Uber - We Thrive because there's Never a Shortage of STUPID
*
P.S. Call your insurance company and ask if you're fully covered for commercial use of your vehicle. ;-) You have car insurance, right?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"P.S. Call your insurance company and ask if you're fully covered for commercial use of your vehicle. ;-)"

I think uber inspires that "hope for the best" attitude when it comes to insurance. Metro-mile seems like the only one that might work. (though it's limited to the west coast).. Too many grey areas still. And as you put it "grey area" usually means no coverage.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Why is everyone so concerned about what a pax or second rate comedian has to say? If you enjoy the part-time gig of Ubering then be proud of it! Don't empower haters!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> You gotta love the DEUD's (Disgruntled Ex-Uber Drivers)


Excellent acronym. I am not yet a DEUD...i'm still in the game


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Excellent acronym. I am not yet a DEUD...i'm still in the game


Even better one then that. DUD.. dazed uber drivers.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Wow you're bitter. Wake up on the wrong side of your smelly truck cab today tweeker loser?


Well if you enjoy driving at .70/mile, then by all means uber on.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about what a pax or second rate comedian has to say? If you enjoy the part-time gig of Ubering then be proud of it! Don't empower haters!


Been watching some of Randy Shears hype videos eh. Well I'm you two would be quite a couple. Cheers!!


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Despite the way it sounds, I actually do appreciate the input of the DEUDs ... But honestly I don't much like how nearly every thread ends up in the same ditch ... Making it very difficult to follow the discussion.

But the negative posts of DEUDs early on very much helped me temper my long-term view of Uber driving. I honestly appreciate your perspective.

By the way, Roanoke is not in West Virignia.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Despite the way it sounds, I actually do appreciate the input of the DEUDs ... But honestly I don't much like how nearly every thread ends up in the same ditch ... Making it very difficult to follow the discussion.
> 
> But the negative posts of DEUDs early on very much helped me temper my long-term view of Uber driving. I honestly appreciate your perspective.
> 
> ...


You have to realize what made them become DEUD's is mostly the rate cuts. A lot of them are now below $1/mile.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I think you need to go to school, then with your wealth of knowledge you can get a REAL job some place. But I suspect you were a drop out and cannot do anything else but work for the slave driver Uber. Geeez I feel sorry for you crybabies. If you do not like it, do not do it.


I have a degree in accounting if you must know. But you don't to be educated to know that there's a big difference between 1.85/mile and .75/mile. That's not exactly calculus. Obviously you've been brainwashed by Travis and his cult.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Been watching some of Randy Shears hype videos eh. Well I'm you two would be quite a couple. Cheers!!


Lol, no. But why is there so much insecurity on this website? There's nothing wrong with going out and making a honest buck.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I have a degree in accounting if you must know. But you don't to be educated to know that there's a big difference between 1.85/mile and .75/mile. That's not exactly calculus. Obviously you've been brainwashed by Travis and his cult.


Then quit. Go work for Lyft. I drive a XL. IF THEY CUT MY RATES, I'll explore other options.


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Nope. I lost money on a puker, as Uber refused to fully compensate me for the cleaning of my luxury-class vehcile. I provided a receipt showing i paid $160 for an interior detail. They claimed they only pay for reimbursement of cleaning the "affected portion." i got estimates from three shops, all of which told me they do not clean only an "affected portion." They either do a full interior detail or they don't do the job. Uber screwed me by reimbursing me only $100 and they claimed that was fair. I had no other choice but to do and pay for the work I did.


And yet you keep driving for them??


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

They still paid 100 of the clean up cost though. You don't think that's fair?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> They still paid 100 of the clean up cost though. You don't think that's fair?


Oh ****! You'll be a great Uber driver, great for Uber.

I had to come back and add this question. ---->> Do you believe it's fair?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin just another pro-active uber supporter.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Even better one then that. DUD.. dazed uber drivers.


That's great!

The DUDs roam the countryside, looking for pennies, living off rats in the larger cities, and whatever barnyard animals they can steal in the rural areas, hoping for that next ping, begging..."Please sir, won't you take my free bottled water and ride, all for just a few ha-pennies?" I can surely include a *******, shoeshine and prostate exam too.

I drive, therefore I am.

Zeppelin said it best about Uber.

*"You hurt and abuse tellin' all of your lies.
Run around sweet baby, Lord how you hypnotize."*

I pray for you DUDs.


RobRoanoke said:


> Despite the way it sounds, I actually do appreciate the input of the DEUDs ... But honestly I don't much like how nearly every thread ends up in the same ditch ... Making it very difficult to follow the discussion.
> 
> But the negative posts of DEUDs early on very much helped me temper my long-term view of Uber driving. I honestly appreciate your perspective.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken one of the DUD's post was from Charleston, WV. Obviously though, that crap isn't exactly on my list of priorities of things to care about.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actually I believe it was Charleston SC.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Lol, no. But why is there so much insecurity on this website? There's nothing wrong with going out and making a honest buck.


No one is saying there is. We're here to voice our negative opinions on Uber, and their exploitative, unethical, criminal ways. Look at the rate cuts, look at how they do business. Look at the massive amounts they've stolen in tips. If you can't see what they're about, well, you deserve to be an Uber driver. However, If you want to be a PROFESSIONAL driver, and be well compensated, I would make other plans. There's some good driving gigs, Uber isn't one of them.

I've seen some of the worst driving ever while I drove Uber for (4) months. I also heard some horror stories about these clown drivers. Wanna hear the one about the Uber driver that took a guy and his buddy for a ride down a railroad track in a Camry? The guy said, "Maybe they do that in whatever country he's from. Maybe it's easier to move their goats."  Those drivers are your peers.

"I have a Prius and a pulse! Where do I sign to get my $100,000/year?! I need goat feed!"

****ing idiots.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Lol, no. But why is there so much insecurity on this website? There's nothing wrong with going out and making a honest buck.


Insecurities? I'm extremely secure in my convictions. I know exactly what sissy-boy Kalanick and his jack-off buddies are about. I just don't have a filter to limit what I say. No 'insecurities' though.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about what a pax or second rate comedian has to say? If you enjoy the part-time gig of Ubering then be proud of it! Don't empower haters!


Uber = Proud?? Sorry, just not working.

I noticed you're a new member. Let us know how you feel about things after you've experienced a couple of rates cuts. You're doing this to make money, right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about what a pax or second rate comedian has to say? If you enjoy the part-time gig of Ubering then be proud of it! Don't empower haters!


A few of those passengers will quickly put you in "Deactivated" status. You HAVE to care what they think about you. That's what the knee pads and free bottled water is all about.

Did you miss the Uber indoctrination camp?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Actually I believe it was Charleston SC.


Grrrr. You too Lidman? They're all turning on me. 

Some city, in some state, kinda like on the right side of the United States. How's that?

(The United States is the land mass that looks like a boot, right?)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> They still paid 100 of the clean up cost though. You don't think that's fair?


$100 is FAR below what any car service charges for bodily fluid. Aside from the cleaning requirement, the vehicle is out of service for a considerable amount of time, so...IMO:NO, it is not fair.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> $100 is FAR below what any car service charges for bodily fluid. Aside from the cleaning requirement, the vehicle is out of service for a considerable amount of time, so...IMO:NO, it is not fair.


These pro-Uber people don't get it. Instead of seeing how bad he was screwed, he'll go around bragging about how Uber "gave him" $100!!

Wow Uber, will you be my friend?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Grrrr. You too Lidman? They're all turning on me.
> 
> Some city, in some state, kinda like on the right side of the United States. How's that?
> 
> (The United States is the land mass that looks like a boot, right?)


 nah not turning on ya lol, I thought it was Charleston wva at first but then saw the sc ... I don't even know if uber even run in char.wva...... Nice town though..


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> $100 is FAR below what any car service charges for bodily fluid. Aside from the cleaning requirement, the vehicle is out of service for a considerable amount of time, so...IMO:NO, it is not fair.


Great Avatar! The best ever.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I think you need to go to school, then with your wealth of knowledge you can get a REAL job some place. But I suspect you were a drop out and cannot do anything else but work for the slave driver Uber. Geeez I feel sorry for you crybabies. If you do not like it, do not do it.


Thank you


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Hey there Sheep In A Jeep, I had another job instantly upon leaving Uber. I drive commercially, and no, not your little play driving job, Uber. When you have a Class A CDL, you decide which driving job you'll take, you don't worry about finding a job, or when some dumbass little man will cut your rates, and to what sub-poverty level. I bet you thought you were/are a professional, not even close. You're only gullible. A hobbyist with an app on his phone. As you mentioned - a novelty to amuse your grandkids. Silly boy, you Uber-Drones crack me up. Even at the initial rate of $1.40/mile here I felt sleazy operating outside the law, and ridiculously underpaid. I understand that you're one of those that wants to be part of 'the next big thing.' They tell you it's great, so it surely must be. Ever read "Brave New World?" After the rate cut make sure you have your Soma (and KY Jelly) before you leave the trailer every night to go Ubering. Load up the drunks, and it's '****-Porgy' time.
> 
> I see you being one of those that hauls cases of bottled water around, just because you're told too. Maybe some Milk Duds, Pampers, and free toys for the kids? Don't forget to run by the Fluoride station to infuse every bottle of water. We want all the Uber-Elite to have great teeth (especially in WV!). Lastly, don't forget to 'cash-in' on the stunning rewards Uber is offering you simpletons. Remember, the more you spend, the more you save! Sounds strange, I know, but trust Uber. It's like in markets where you actually lose money driving. You make it up in volume. ;-) I have a feeling you'll understand that.
> 
> ...


The dinamic duo DriverJ & side kick 
Lidman get their ass handed to them 
Again


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> They still paid 100 of the clean up cost though. You don't think that's fair?


DriverJ & Lidman are holding hands 
That's why the feel bold 
Please excuse them


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Great Avatar! The best ever.


You can kiss now


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> The dinamic duo DriverJ & side kick
> Lidman get their ass handed to them
> Again


We both have educations, and real jobs. You're a dumb-ass, loser Uber driver. Your point?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Lol, no. But why is there so much insecurity on this website? There's nothing wrong with going out and making a honest buck.


I like "honest" too. That's why I hate Uber. You'll figure it out.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> We both have educations, and real jobs. You're a dumb-ass, loser Uber driver. Your point?


Sure @ .70 cents a mile your education has served you well

Keep on trucking !!! LOL


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sure @ .70 cents a mile your education has served you well
> 
> Keep on trucking !!! LOL


Very well. You drive for Uber jackoff. I don't have too.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sure @ .70 cents a mile your education has served you well
> 
> Keep on trucking !!! LOL





DriverJ said:


> Very well. You drive for Uber jackoff. I don't have too.


you just don't read 
I said twice I have never driven for UBER
Stop smoking that crap


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber driver - ranks right up there with soda jerk. That '20yearsdriving' didn't work out, huh? HaHaHaHa!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> you just don't read
> I said twice I have never driven for UBER
> Stop smoking that crap


Sorry, you're an 'aspiring Uber driver.' Even worse. Go back to your Ice Cream Truck and the little boys, loser.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber driver - ranks right up there with soda jerk. That '20yearsdriving' didn't work out, huh? HaHaHaHa!!


It's all I have done all my life "drive "

I drove when it was unpopular 
The difference is I turned it in to a business LOL!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's all I have done all my life "drive "
> 
> I drove when it was unpopular
> The difference is I turned it in to a business LOL!!!


A profitable business 
I network with people you will only dream of


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cat fight!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Cat fight!


I wish ,this guy is completely lost


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lion and alley cat fight, Goliath winning easily.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Lion and alley cat fight, Goliath winning easily.


More like the tortoise & hare

I'm the tortoise

This guy does not understand

He is still poking around in life


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> A profitable business
> I network with people you will only dream of


Excuse me then. I didn't realize you were/are so important! I guess it's understandable that anyone your level of the game would spend (20) hours per day in an Uber driver's forum.  Stupid ****. Sir, I love important people. Would you please be so kind as to possibly mention even one of these big players you bump peter heads with? Maybe the late Gary Coleman's, lawyer's brother? Other notables from your 'A-List, please.'

I have a sneaking suspicion you're 100% BULLSHIT! I seriously doubt you've ever driven professionally, and only get to drive at all when your fat-ass mother isn't using the Kia for an ice cream run.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's all I have done all my life "drive "
> 
> I drove when it was unpopular
> The difference is I turned it in to a business LOL!!!


Sorry the business failed, and you now have to spend every waking moment in an Uber driver's forum.

There may be a Weight Watcher's forum, or something more appropriate or you.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's all I have done all my life "drive "
> 
> I drove when it was unpopular
> The difference is I turned it in to a business LOL!!!


You're a loser, just like your daddy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Excuse me then. I didn't realize you were/are so important! I guess it's understandable that anyone your level of the game would spend (20) hours per day in an Uber driver's forum.  Stupid ****. Sir, I love important people. Would you please be so kind as to possibly mention even one of these big players you bump peter heads with? Maybe the late Gary Coleman's, lawyer's brother? Other notables from your 'A-List, please.'
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion you're 100% BULLSHIT! I seriously doubt you've ever driven professionally, and only get to drive at all when your fat-ass mother isn't using the Kia for an ice cream run.


Clear evidence is 
In not jaded 
I'm great buddy 
I'm always @LAX 
Anyone can come see me if you need verification
My most recent was federal appointed commissioner? U.S. GOV WASH. D.C.
In last 30 days
Anyone can meet me to verifi LOL!!!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Clear evidence is
> In not jaded
> I'm great buddy
> I'm always @LAX
> ...


The Bison has spoken.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> A profitable business
> I network with people you will only dream of


So are you going to hook up with that ubergirlpbc. There should ads for "uber dating".


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Clear evidence is
> In not jaded
> I'm great buddy
> I'm always @LAX
> ...


There he is. Sitting in front of the computer. No life, no job, only 'UberPeople.net.' So sad.

I'm through with you. Be gone.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sure @ .70 cents a mile your education has served you well
> 
> Keep on trucking !!! LOL


20 yearsdriving, well that explains your avator. You'll be driving uber at least 20 years(if they're still around).


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> There he is. Sitting in front of the computer. No life, no job, only 'UberPeople.net.' So sad.
> 
> I'm through with you. Be gone.


well he does have the ubergirl pbs.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> There he is. Sitting in front of the computer. No life, no job, only 'UberPeople.net.' So sad.
> 
> I'm through with you. Be gone.


I've said it before I work less than 40 hrs 
I have time 
I love spending it here


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sure @ .70 cents a mile your education has served you well
> 
> Keep on trucking !!! LOL


Yes it has. Even though I never actually drove for $0.70/mile, you should read before you post. It, and a Class A CDL, a perfect driving record, and many years of experience have gotten me to where I am today. Sorry about your luck. You can change your anger-inducing circumstances however, anyone can.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> 20 yearsdriving, well that explains your avator. You'll be driving uber at least 20 years(if they're still around).


I thought the same 
I thought I was dead with UBER comming 
The opposition happened ( pure luck )
I don't know why I'm still in bussiness


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes it has. Even though I never actually drove for $0.70/mile, you should read before you post. It, and a Class A CDL, a perfect driving record, and many years of experience have gotten me to where I am today. Sorry about your luck. You can change your anger-inducing circumstances however, anyone can.


You said you got a job as a trucker cool !!!
You Also said you are a person with education ????!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I don't know why I'm still in bussiness





20yearsdriving said:


> The opposition happened ( pure luck )


Wow, really on top of your game, huh? I bet I've wasted 2,000 keystrokes on your goofy, uneducated, non-driving ass.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You said you got a job as a trucker cool !!!
> You Also said you are a person with education ????!


Uh, yeah, I know. Your point?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> 20 yearsdriving, well that explains your avator. You'll be driving uber at least 20 years(if they're still around).


Never driven for UBER


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Uh, yeah, I know. Your point?


I think his point is that he's pointless.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Wow, really on top of your game, huh? I bet I've wasted 2,000 keystrokes on your goofy, uneducated, non-driving ass.


I've said it many times I'm uneducated I feel no shame 
You in the other hand , you know


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uh, yeah, I know. Your point?


It's me or is there a problem with your statement
How did you manage to screw up

Hold the answer I know it
You are full of nothing but excuses
You will blame everyone in this planet before you admit it's you

Got a pick up in San Pedro - Corona
Got to go
Talk later


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I think his point is that he's pointless.


Good point!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Good point!


Sometimes you just have to "point" those things out! Like I mentioned before, I think he's gaga over ubergirlpbc.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Sometimes you just have to "point" those things out! Like I mentioned before, I think he's gaga over ubergirlpbc.


This tells me you got nothing
It's funny


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's me or is there a problem with your statement
> How did you manage to screw up
> 
> Hold the answer I know it
> ...


"It's me or...", "in this planet..." WTF? An education, or at least some proficiency with the English language will help you move yourself from 'Skid Row.'

I shouldn't, but I'm going to make an exception, as you seem more than mildly mentally deficient.

(Repeating)
I have a great job. It pays well. I have health, dental, and vision insurance, which the company pays the most of. I have paid vacations, as well as holidays, and personal days. No, you couldn't do it. You have to be a professional, competent driver, with a commercial license, and experience. Should you learn to read, there's a chance someone with your IQ could possibly refuel the trucks for us though.

You'd have to bring your own helmet.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> This tells me you got nothing
> It's funny


Your San Pedro - Corona run fall through? I see the Uber forum is more important. That's a sure sign of a true professional, keep'em waiting as long as possible.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uneducated me : running my own business

Educated & intelliget & beautiful you
Driving a truck
After UBER did not pay you 100%

You are funny dude


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

We'll be back after these messages. Film at 11.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Did you ever see the movie "Duel"?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Irwindale area now 
Will update


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> This tells me you got nothing
> It's funny


Being gaga over the ubergirlpbc is nothing to be ashamed. Just admit already!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Uneducated me : running my own business
> 
> Educated & intelliget & beautiful you
> Driving a truck
> ...


I give, what country are you from? Nigeria, Somalia, Detroit? If you are a driver - *IF *- I bet you're one of those nasty guys with a filthy ride and you smell like Thai food.

Please don't tell any of your top-ranking, D.C.-connected, high-roller, Uber-important network friends that I'm making fun of your dumb-ass, they may make me disappear. I'm sure you have connections at the CIA, too.



DriverJ said:


> San Pedro - Corona


 -- Sorry it didn't come though for you.

There's weird guys that seem to make money at the bus station here. It appears to be some activity that goes on in the men's restroom. You seem to be a good fit. It requires no formal education, I don't believe. No commercial license, that I know of, and probably no special talent. I would guess desperation is the only requirement necessary. Again, a perfect fit for you.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Uneducated me : running my own business
> 
> Educated & intelliget & beautiful you
> Driving a truck
> ...


How'd you know I'm beautiful? We never even got that far!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm, maybe they have the infamous card game "three card monte aka follow the queen" going on there.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 6917


A sideways tanker! Well I've never. Come to think of it, I have - several times. Usually caused by dangerous 4-wheelers driven by people who claim to have 20yearsdriving experience and smell like Thai food.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Irwindale area now
> Will update


Crack-Head or Meth. addicts? Can't wait for an update.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Man stop saying "Thai food." It's putting me in the mood for Chinese food. (nothing wrong with that of course), but I'm been sort of addicted to it lately. Especially the duk sauce. The picture 20years posted, reminded of car scenes in movies like "Grease", gumball rally", "Bullitt". :So I had to give it a "like".


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Man stop saying "Thai food." It's putting me in the mood for Chinese food. (nothing wrong with that of course), but I'm been sort of addicted to it lately. Especially the duk sauce. The picture 20years posted, reminded of car scenes in movies like "Grease", gumball rally", "Bullitt". :So I had to give it a "like".


Actually, Chinese is my favorite. I'm thinking about getting some before I go to work later.

Great movies BTW. I understand the 'Like.'


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 6919


 Hey, I learn something new everyday. I've never heard of the Vincent Thomas Bridge before. It that also on a 90 degree angle?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I give, what country are you from? Nigeria, Somalia, Detroit? If you are a driver - *IF *- I bet you're one of those nasty guys with a filthy ride and you smell like Thai food.
> 
> Please don't tell any of your top-ranking, D.C.-connected, high-roller, Uber-important network friends that I'm making fun of your dumb-ass, they may make me disappear. I'm sure you have connections at the CIA, too.
> 
> ...


NO NO PLEASE NOT DETROIT!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Eagle has landed 
61 paid miles
Plus 40.00 tip

My next mission LAX - San Dimas
7:00pm tonight 

Money in the bank gents


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

For now breakfast time


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I give, what country are you from? Nigeria, Somalia, Detroit? If you are a driver - *IF *- I bet you're one of those nasty guys with a filthy ride and you smell like Thai food.
> 
> Please don't tell any of your top-ranking, D.C.-connected, high-roller, Uber-important network friends that I'm making fun of your dumb-ass, they may make me disappear. I'm sure you have connections at the CIA, too.
> 
> ...


My birth certificate says U.S.
But I welcome your assumption


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

20years
Nice pic's. Was even easier looking at them lying down 

DriverJ
You need to calm down there. It's one thing to have a point but please respect others who have them on this board. Some people do just fine on Uber or think they are doing fine. Present the facts and move on. No need to force convince people they are doing poorly. If they are they will find out soon enough and there is enough resources for them to find out for themselves.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am professional civil engineer. I enjoy working the bar scene as an uberx driver. Seeing parts of the Seattle area I've never seen before...and I've been around.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Hey, I learn something new everyday. I've never heard of the Vincent Thomas Bridge before. It that also on a 90 degree angle?


Actually, everything is upright. He just goes through life 90 degrees 'out-of-phase.'


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> 20years
> Nice pic's. Was even easier looking at them lying down
> 
> DriverJ
> You need to calm down there. It's one thing to have a point but please respect others who have them on this board. Some people do just fine on Uber or think they are doing fine. Present the facts and move on. No need to force convince people they are doing poorly. If they are they will find out soon enough and there is enough resources for them to find out for themselves.


I'm just keeping the 3 musketeers busy

DriverJ Lidman DrJeecheroo

Honestly it's been comical

They will run out of venom soon


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm just keeping the 3 musketeers busy
> 
> DriverJ Lidman DrJeecheroo
> 
> ...


Never - we feed on the destitute and mentally-challenged. You'll provide enough fuel to sustain us for decades.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> NO NO PLEASE NOT DETROIT!!!


Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Never - we feed on the destitute and mentally-challenged. You'll provide enough fuel to sustain us for decades.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Excuse me then. I didn't realize you were/are so important! I guess it's understandable that anyone your level of the game would spend (20) hours per day in an Uber driver's forum.  Stupid ****. Sir, I love important people. Would you please be so kind as to possibly mention even one of these big players you bump peter heads with? Maybe the late Gary Coleman's, lawyer's brother? Other notables from your 'A-List, please.'
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion you're 100% BULLSHIT! I seriously doubt you've ever driven professionally, and only get to drive at all when your fat-ass mother isn't using the Kia for an ice cream run.


Hey don't put down Kia. My pax love my Kia. Especially the easy to spot color, roomy interior, awesome navigation screen and upgraded audio (purchased NOT for Uber by the way).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> So are you going to hook up with that ubergirlpbc. There should ads for "uber dating".


God forbid. They might breed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 6927


OMG this is turning into Facebook!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> We'll be back after these messages.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> OMG this is turning into Facebook!


 facebook and sideways


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Louis Thornton said:


> I'm coming off a six figure job and expect to be back in that industry soon. In the interim, the wife has been nagging me to do something. So I drive Uber a few days a week. And I like it. I'm not worried about jokes. This is kinda fun. There are ways to maximize profits but I'm not in it for that. I know retirees that uber 4 hrs a day 4 days a week to make some golf money. Ppl have different reasons. I sorta agree with you about it being dead end for folks trying to make a living, but more importantly, why are you calling those folks out? I can only assume you wouldn't call someone names or disparage what they do if you were sitting having a cocktail. I certainly wouldn't speak down to you. Forums are pretty cruel.


I think you read it wrong. Worcester Sauce is merely making an observation of the standing that Uber drivers are held up in Society.

Like he said - dont shoot the messenger

(Geez I wish I had time for Golf - I'd go fishing instead! )


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


It's officially Rehash Thursday

UberHammer could not hold his itch


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's officially Rehash Thursday
> 
> UberHammer could not hold his itch


I like Thai.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I like Thai.


Me too

Anything you wish to let out of you chest ?
You are probably dying too


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The Hammer is back!!!! Now we just need the scrubber to make it complete.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> 20years
> Nice pic's. Was even easier looking at them lying down
> 
> DriverJ
> You need to calm down there. It's one thing to have a point but please respect others who have them on this board. Some people do just fine on Uber or think they are doing fine. Present the facts and move on. No need to force convince people they are doing poorly. If they are they will find out soon enough and there is enough resources for them to find out for themselves.


 Well we shall see if uber decides..... gee lets cut Toronto rates down to 80cents/mile. DocJ and other exuber drivers are merely warning drivers to beware of what uber could do. I don't think is a bad idea for doing it part time I certainly don't discourage that.

A lot of these former uberers believed in uber, and made decent money. Until they slash rates in your neck of the woods, you cannot possibly understand.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Me too
> 
> Anything you wish to let out of you chest ?
> You are probably dying too


I do have a birthmark there that I wish wasn't.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well we shall see if uber decides..... gee lets cut Toronto rates down to 80cents/mile. DocJ and other exuber drivers are merely warning drivers to beware of what uber could do. I don't think is a bad idea for doing it part time I certainly don't discourage that.
> 
> A lot of these former uberers believed in uber, and made decent money. Until they slash rates in your neck of the woods, you cannot possibly understand.


Lidman newly found valor 
He's back under the wing all cuddly


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I do have a birthmark there that I wish wasn't.


I can relate


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well we shall see if uber decides..... gee lets cut Toronto rates down to 80cents/mile. DocJ and other exuber drivers are merely warning drivers to beware of what uber could do. I don't think is a bad idea for doing it part time I certainly don't discourage that.
> 
> A lot of these former uberers believed in uber, and made decent money. Until they slash rates in your neck of the woods, you cannot possibly understand.


I don't have a problem people sharing an opinion. But calling people names does not get that message across and is hostile. Say your piece and move on. It has nothing to do with what is being said but respecting others.

I think the tide is going to be turning soon and there are a lot of us who are going to be calling this out. Bullies can go find somewhere else to hang out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's officially Rehash Thursday
> 
> UberHammer could not hold his itch


Do not be taken in. There is only one, genuine Rehash Thursday.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Lol, no. But why is there so much insecurity on this website? There's nothing wrong with going out and making a honest buck.


In many areas uber x does not comply with regulations and operates as an illegal ********* service. Thats not making an honest buck.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do not be taken in. There is only one, genuine Rehash Thursday.


 Is there a rehash Tuesday? or Wednesday? I wonder what makes Thursday so special.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Lidman newly found valor
> He's back under the wing all cuddly


 Yes that is correct. I'm under the wing all cuddly. Even though I haven't a clue to what that means. But it sounds cuddly enough.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning lidman


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Yes that is correct. I'm under the wing all cuddly. Even though I haven't a clue to what that means. But it sounds cuddly enough.


I feel a Bette Midler song coming on....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Morning lidman


 evening suewho..


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I feel a Bette Midler song coming on....


 The only bette midler song I remember is "The Rose".


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Yes that is correct. I'm under the wing all cuddly. Even though I haven't a clue to what that means. But it sounds cuddly enough.


Troll fest Monday !!!
Like in a zombie movie


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The only bette midler song I remember is "The Rose".


Allright... you asked for it!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Allright... you asked for it!


 I'm always amazed of how subject can change on a thread. However going from uber drivers aint shit to a bette midler video is quite the metamorphisis (sp?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Allright... you asked for it!


nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow!! I can't believe that's same Bette Midler that threw a coffee mug at Judge Reinhold in the movie "Ruthless People". She was the kidnapee, but you actually felt bad for the kidnappers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Hey don't put down Kia. My pax love my Kia. Especially the easy to spot color, roomy interior, awesome navigation screen and upgraded audio (purchased NOT for Uber by the way).


Actually, I almost bought a Kia not long ago. Still may.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


Mmm, I want their food!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually, I almost bought a Kia not long ago. Still may.


Buy American made, you may reduce the amount of uber drivers


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, looks pretty good.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Delicious!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Buy American made, you may reduce the amount of uber drivers


I buy American-made Chinese food all the time, does that count? Of course it's actually made by real Chinese, but they're Chinese-American. Of course they're probably American citizens. Then again they could be here working on a VISA, planning an over-throw of the American government. I hope they're successful, and they keep selling me Chinese food...and start Opium dens back up.

So, buy American...or Chinese...or Korean, if you want a Kia.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I buy American-made Chinese food all the time, does that count? Of course it's actually made by real Chinese, but they're Chinese-American. Of course they're probably American citizens. Then again they could be here working on a VISA, planning an over-throw of the American government. I hope they're successful, and they keep selling me Chinese food...and start Opium dens back up.
> 
> So, buy American...or Chinese...or Korean, if you want a Kia.


Love your contributions


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I buy American-made Chinese food all the time, does that count? Of course it's actually made by real Chinese, but they're Chinese-American. Of course they're probably American citizens. Then again they could be here working on a VISA, planning an over-throw of the American government. I hope they're successful, and they keep selling me Chinese food...and start Opium dens back up.
> 
> So, buy American...or Chinese...or Korean, if you want a Kia.


The opium dens were partly a British thing... Look up the Opium Wars.

As far as getting Chinese food in the US goes it helps a lot if you have one or more Chinese people with you and go to a place that lets them order stuff that isn't on the menu. Fresh off the plane Chinese won't do unless you're going with a "replacement" Chinese friend - they won't know where to go. If you know where to go and they're genuine Chinese you're all good unless they're seriously lacking in social skills. Once they've been here a couple years they'll know some places though, and can introduce you to all sorts of delights that white, black, etc. people can't order unless they're regulars. That doesn't just apply to Chinese food of course. You get the same sort of "dumb it down for the locals" treatment out of most "ethnic" restaurants that doesn't feature some sort of European cuisine. There are exceptions though, like this Pakistani cab driver place I like. It's not the best, but it's cheap and it's as close to real Pakistani food as you can get out of an aluminum tray. Just point and they sell it to you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually, I almost bought a Kia not long ago. Still may.


We bought a Soul and a Forte on the same day. I love the Soul but the Forte is nice too and he prefers the trunk over the hatchback. But we need at least one vehicle we can easily fit wood etc in easily because the house needs some work (fascia replacing and so on). I originally was deciding between the Honda Fit and the Kia Soul but I like being higher up and the ground clearance. Plus it was less expensive and has quite a bit more cargo volume. The gas mileage is less than the Fit but I find I get better mileage than the sticker which is surprising. On the highway if I stay at 60 mph it's in the upper 30s. And I get about 24 ubering.


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We bought a Soul and a Forte on the same day. I love the Soul but the Forte is nice too and he prefers the trunk over the hatchback. But we need at least one vehicle we can easily fit wood etc in easily because the house needs some work (fascia replacing and so on). I originally was deciding between the Honda Fit and the Kia Soul but I like being higher up and the ground clearance. Plus it was less expensive and has quite a bit more cargo volume. The gas mileage is less than the Fit but I find I get better mileage than the sticker which is surprising. On the highway if I stay at 60 mph it's in the upper 30s. And I get about 24 ubering.


Do you have the model with the 1.6 engine?

My wife has the 2.0 and it's peppy but the only time I've gotten high 30's from it is on almost zero-traffic, 45 to 50mph roads and resetting the MPG after it was fully warmed up. Happy for you, though. We average right around sticker MPG, upper 20's.

My Prius has been the around-and-out-of-town vehicle on the weekends for us because of the gas mileage but now that I'm going to start using it for Uber I don't want our kids to make a mess of it after all the effort it took to really clean out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

madman2k said:


> Do you have the model with the 1.6 engine?
> 
> My wife has the 2.0 and it's peppy but the only time I've gotten high 30's from it is on almost zero-traffic, 45 to 50mph roads and resetting the MPG after it was fully warmed up. Happy for you, though. We average right around sticker MPG, upper 20's.
> 
> My Prius has been the around-and-out-of-town vehicle on the weekends for us because of the gas mileage but now that I'm going to start using it for Uber I don't want our kids to make a mess of it after all the effort it took to really clean out.


I have the 2.0. You can't get the base in the yellow. Houston is flat as a pancake so maybe that helps on the freeways. I'm pretty easy on the brakes. Had 90,000 miles on my last car before I needed a brake job. That helps. I think I use more gas idling than driving in the city sometimes.

I didn't uber last summer but I imagine gas mileage will suffer as turning off the engine to park is impossible when the temperature goes up.

I checked the freeway mileage by driving the 100 miles to my mom's and filling up each end. Did 70 one way when I could and 55-60 the other. Very noticeable difference in mileage.

The uber mileage is not including my commute 20 miles to Houston. Just once I'm there. It's pretty variable though. If I only stay within the loop it's around 24. Add in a long trip and that all changes.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We bought a Soul and a Forte on the same day. I love the Soul but the Forte is nice too and he prefers the trunk over the hatchback. But we need at least one vehicle we can easily fit wood etc in easily because the house needs some work (fascia replacing and so on). I originally was deciding between the Honda Fit and the Kia Soul but I like being higher up and the ground clearance. Plus it was less expensive and has quite a bit more cargo volume. The gas mileage is less than the Fit but I find I get better mileage than the sticker which is surprising. On the highway if I stay at 60 mph it's in the upper 30s. And I get about 24 ubering.


What ? You don't request an Uber to haul wood ?


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

to comedians everybody and everything is a joke,even ther own birth.


Worcester Sauce said:


> ......being an Uber driver has taken on a pejorative connotation in the real world. Working at McDonalds has more prestige and cache than being a Uber driver.
> 
> Case(s) in point.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Despite the way it sounds, I actually do appreciate the input of the DEUDs ... But honestly I don't much like how nearly every thread ends up in the same ditch ... Making it very difficult to follow the discussion.
> 
> But the negative posts of DEUDs early on very much helped me temper my long-term view of Uber driving. I honestly appreciate your perspective.
> 
> ...


I've been in Private hire for 20yrs, cabs for 9 before that. I sorta know what it takes to earn a decent living which puts food on the table, a roof over one's head and allow enough margin to pay for the occasional maintenance surprise that high mileage vehicles spring on you.

If you are doing LESS than 10 hours a week UBERing then there is little impact on your car. But the UBER promise sometime ago to X drivers was financial rewards for their time behind the wheel.

With repeated rate cuts, no access to street pickups or other riders, a UBERX driver trying to make a "living" without resorting to decieving others for referal bonuses has little chance of long term success.

My Ubering in a Black/SUV grosses me over $4.20 per Km! But with ALL the UBER costs, taxes and running costs that is barely break even. If it wasnt for my regular clients tipping in at better rates, UBERING would be a sure way to eventual financial ruin.

X drivers do it crazy tough, without the multiple income streams that Private Hire and Cabs have on top of UBER work.

X drivers need to be at 75% of the going cab rate to make a decent living.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Enough on Chinese food! How about Mexican, or Italian. I love ravioli!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Love your contributions


Thank You.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh I love them too. I've probably said that a few times already, in so many words.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Enough on Chinese food! How about Mexican, or Italian. I love ravioli!!!


Mexican, YES! Italian, not quite my favorite. Except pizza, but that actually started in China, if I'm not mistaken. I don't think they called it "Pizza" though. Maybe something Chinese?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

zandor said:


> The opium dens were partly a British thing... Look up the Opium Wars.
> 
> As far as getting Chinese food in the US goes it helps a lot if you have one or more Chinese people with you and go to a place that lets them order stuff that isn't on the menu. Fresh off the plane Chinese won't do unless you're going with a "replacement" Chinese friend - they won't know where to go. If you know where to go and they're genuine Chinese you're all good unless they're seriously lacking in social skills. Once they've been here a couple years they'll know some places though, and can introduce you to all sorts of delights that white, black, etc. people can't order unless they're regulars. That doesn't just apply to Chinese food of course. You get the same sort of "dumb it down for the locals" treatment out of most "ethnic" restaurants that doesn't feature some sort of European cuisine. There are exceptions though, like this Pakistani cab driver place I like. It's not the best, but it's cheap and it's as close to real Pakistani food as you can get out of an aluminum tray. Just point and they sell it to you.


I know all about the Opium Wars. I tried to enlist, but found out they were finished. The only thing they had going was Viet Nam and Heroin, but I was a little young for all that.

So, the Chinese have been holding out on me? I've been thoroughly enjoying their 'imposter' food? I knew they were talking about me while I was waiting on my food those 14,355 times I got carry-out though. I always smiled at them too. 

WTF?!?! Next I guess they'll tell me this 'Imitation Crab Meat' isn't real crab!

Wait a minute. I'm getting your message now. "Opium," "Chinese food," "introduce me to all sorts of delights," "it helps a lot if you have one or more Chinese people with you and go to a place that lets them *order stuff that isn't on the menu*. Fresh off the plane Chinese won't do unless you're going with a "replacement" Chinese friend - they won't know where to go."

If I take Xiu Ling from down the block, he can get me the 'REAL' Chinese food, and some Opium, right?

Do I order like 'Opium Chow Mein?' I guess Xiu Ling can hook me up.

I might but a little slow, but I'm stupid too!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We bought a Soul and a Forte on the same day. I love the Soul but the Forte is nice too and he prefers the trunk over the hatchback. But we need at least one vehicle we can easily fit wood etc in easily because the house needs some work (fascia replacing and so on). I originally was deciding between the Honda Fit and the Kia Soul but I like being higher up and the ground clearance. Plus it was less expensive and has quite a bit more cargo volume. The gas mileage is less than the Fit but I find I get better mileage than the sticker which is surprising. On the highway if I stay at 60 mph it's in the upper 30s. And I get about 24 ubering.


Better than the sticker? That's incredible. I don't believe I've ever heard that about any vehicle. I know a few people that have Kias, and they all love them.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Wow!! I can't believe that's same Bette Midler that threw a coffee mug at Judge Reinhold in the movie "Ruthless People". She was the kidnapee, but you actually felt bad for the kidnappers.


Bette Midler scares me! I know she could beat me up, and I'd bet she's crazy, and bites!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Rosie O"Donnell is up there too. In one of the CYE episodes, it ends with her chasing Larry David up the stairs.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Rosie O"Donnell is up there too. In one of the CYE episodes, it ends with her chasing Larry David up the stairs.


She's a mess!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

But she can kick butt!!!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Bette Midler scares me! I know she could beat me up, and I'd bet she's crazy, and bites!


I met Bette Midler in Vegas at Cesar's New Years eve in 2007. We were eating at Sushi Roku when we were told we had to leave soon for a private party that was coming in. At that moment she walked in and overheard the manager on what he said and walked over to our table and told him that we were her guests and we didn't have to leave.

Se wished us a Happy New Year and to enjoy enjoyed the hospitality of about 200 of her closest friends. Very nice lady.

Sad Part, lost my camera that evening with a whole slew of pictures. Wasn't meant to be shared I guess.

(Not a fan of her work btw. But nice lady)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I met Bette Midler in Vegas at Cesar's New Years eve in 2007. We were eating at Sushi Roku when we were told we had to leave soon for a private party that was coming in. At that moment she walked in and overheard the manager on what he said and walked over to our table and told him that we were her guests and we didn't have to leave.
> 
> Se wished us a Happy New Year and to enjoy enjoyed the hospitality of about 200 of her closest friends. Very nice lady.
> 
> ...


You know she stole your camera, right?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You know she stole your camera, right?


You never know.


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

the people are gonna look at you over their shoulder at any job when you are working for them in somehow, if you a restaurant server, a store seller , or any kind of work that involves an interaction with you and the public, what should matter to you is how much money you taking home daily, i believe that the 60% or more of the uberX riders make less $$ than what you doing in a 5hrs shift. That's how i see it.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

unter ling said:


> In many areas uber x does not comply with regulations and operates as an illegal ********* service. Thats not making an honest buck.


Then quit. More fares for me.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> $100 is FAR below what any car service charges for bodily fluid. Aside from the cleaning requirement, the vehicle is out of service for a considerable amount of time, so...IMO:NO, it is not fair.


Quit then


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> A few of those passengers will quickly put you in "Deactivated" status. You HAVE to care what they think about you. That's what the knee pads and free bottled water is all about.
> 
> Did you miss the Uber indoctrination camp?


Then go drive for Lyft.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Uber = Proud?? Sorry, just not working.
> 
> I noticed you're a new member. Let us know how you feel about things after you've experienced a couple of rates cuts. You're doing this to make money, right?


Yea, and if they start to suck, I'll work for Lyft.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> No one is saying there is. We're here to voice our negative opinions on Uber, and their exploitative, unethical, criminal ways. Look at the rate cuts, look at how they do business. Look at the massive amounts they've stolen in tips. If you can't see what they're about, well, you deserve to be an Uber driver. However, If you want to be a PROFESSIONAL driver, and be well compensated, I would make other plans. There's some good driving gigs, Uber isn't one of them.
> 
> I've seen some of the worst driving ever while I drove Uber for (4) months. I also heard some horror stories about these clown drivers. Wanna hear the one about the Uber driver that took a guy and his buddy for a ride down a railroad track in a Camry? The guy said, "Maybe they do that in whatever country he's from. Maybe it's easier to move their goats."  Those drivers are your peers.
> 
> ...


Someday I'll be as bitter as you , but until then everything is sunshine and roses!


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Oh ****! You'll be a great Uber driver, great for Uber.
> 
> I had to come back and add this question. ---->> Do you believe it's fair?


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

I believe the children are our future, teach them well and let them lead the way.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Someday I'll be as bitter as you , but until then everything is sunshine and roses!


You certainly are bed of roses aren't you.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Quit then


I would quit except in order to do that, I would have had to drive for uber in the first place. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I would quit except in order to do that, I would have had to drive for uber in the first place. But thanks for the suggestion.[/QUOTE
> Who do you drive for then?


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> You certainly are bed of roses aren't you.


Try driving a cab instead! Then you'll be happy and rich. You'll leave this site and lead a productive life.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

As matter I do drive a cab. Reading about some of the struggles uber drivers go thru, (like some cities under $1/mile, gives me more gratitude. I do drive lyft once in a while, just waiting to get deactivated to inactivity. They keep sending me notices about it, but so far just haven't gotten around to doing it.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> As matter I do drive a cab. Reading about some of the struggles uber drivers go thru, (like some cities under $1/mile, gives me more gratitude. I do drive lyft once in a while, just waiting to get deactivated to inactivity. They keep sending me notices about it, but so far just haven't gotten around to doing it.


Go find a cabby site. This isn't for you


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't drive for them. I own a livery company. We refused to run Uber Black for some of the very issues the X drivers are encountering.

You are responding to a fairly old post, but my answer to your question remains the same.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Go find a cabby site. This isn't for you


Nah I think I'll stay. Not every member on this site is an uber driver. But thanks for the suggestion. That was very thoughtful of you. Cheers.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

G


Tx rides said:


> I don't drive for them. I own a livery company. We refused to run Uber Black for some of the very issues the X drivers are encountering.
> 
> You are responding to a fairly old post, but my answer to your question remains the same.


go find a livery site to troll on. This is a positive place.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Nah I think I'll stay. Not every member on this site is an uber driver. But thanks for the suggestion. That was very thoughtful of you. Cheers.


Trolling cabbies=bad vibes. Be gone, away with you.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Go find a cabby site. This isn't for you


Dude....really? You don't manage this forum, nor do you you set the membership rules. As long as people play nice here, moderators stand back and let freedom ring. There is an ignore feature which you can freely use.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Dude....really? You don't manage this forum, nor do you you set the membership rules. As long as people play nice here, moderators stand back and let freedom ring. There is an ignore feature which you can freely use.


How do you know I don't manage the forum?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Trolling cabbies=bad vibes. Be gone, away with you.


I respectfully disagree with you. If I was trolling, I would be name calling and such, which I don't believe I'm doing. It seems like a catch 22 anyways. If I'm an uber driver and have complaint, you would have a pat answer like quit. So if everyone here heeded to your advice, there wouldn't be anyone left on this forum.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> G
> 
> go find a livery site to troll on. This is a positive place.


This is a site to exchange ideas, opinions, tips, tricks, and gripes. 
You are hammering me because I answered your question, which was "do you think $100 for puke cleaning is fair?" I provided an answer to that question, based on standard fees across the industry, also pointing out the loss of availability. If you don't want answers to a question, I suggest that you do not post them. Most of the experienced drivers on this forum will agree that $100 is too low to cover their losses. Inexperienced drivers are not quite up to speed on the types of losses encountered, because they have not done this type of work before. That is where this forum can be useful to a new driver.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I respectfully disagree with you. If I was trolling, I would be name calling and such, which I don't believe I'm doing. It seems like a catch 22 anyways. If I'm an uber driver and have complaint, you would have a pat answer like quit. So if everyone here heeded to your advice, there wouldn't be anyone left on this forum.


I know. I want it all to myself.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> I know. I want it all to myself.


What happened to share and share alike?


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> This is a site to exchange ideas, opinions, tips, tricks, and gripes.
> You are hammering me because I answered your question, which was "do you think $100 for puke cleaning is fair?" I provided an answer to that question, based on standard fees across the industry, also pointing out the loss of availability. If you don't want answers to a question, I suggest that you do not post them. Most of the experienced drivers on this forum will agree that $100 is too low to cover their losses. Inexperienced drivers are not quite up to speed on the types of losses encountered, because they have not done this type of work before. That is where this forum can be useful to a new driver.


I think )100.00 is too much! You agreed to pick them up, you are aware of the risks, if you can't take the vomit get out of the trade.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> How do you know I don't manage the forum?


I know this because I have had exchanges with the forum moderators.
If they wanted to exclude anyone who is not a happy and current Uberx driver, they would do so.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> I think )100.00 is too much! You agreed to pick them up, you are aware of the risks, if you can't take the vomit get out of the trade.


How much do you think is enough?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> I think )100.00 is too much! You agreed to pick them up, you are aware of the risks, if you can't take the vomit get out of the trade.


Actually, my company does not agree to pick someone up and only charge $100 for cleaning fees. We have a $350 cleaning fee, and that is the starting fee.
If this company depends on people who will pick up drunks at 2 o'clock in the morning, and render their car out of service for hours, and pay out-of-pocket cleaning fees (since it is nearly impossible to get puke cleaned for that price), then there will not be much company left before long.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> How much do you think is enough?


What's a cab fee in your parts?
We have never had this in our cars, but did on the bus. It was on a Saturday night barbecue run. Need I say more? There is no place available to clean that kind of mess on a Sunday, particularly in a bus. Guess who had her little green machine out at 6 o'clock in the morning? Bleck!!!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> What's a cab fee in your parts?
> We have never had this in our cars, but did on the bus. It was on a Saturday night barbecue run. Need I say more? There is no place available to clean that kind of mess on a Sunday, particularly in a bus. Guess who had her little green machine out at 6 o'clock in the morning? Bleck!!!!!


We can charge up to $200. I stopped working nights a few months ago, because (though i'd yet to have anyone puke in my car) I got tired of hearing that "hiccup sound" or someone saying open the window and constantly have to pull over and let them puke on the side, (even though I could charge them wait time), even at $200, the thought of cleaning that shyt, out was mortifying.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Then quit. More fares for me.


you are a bright spark arent you. you are welcome to all my uber fares, just relocate to Australia


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> you are a bright spark arent you. you are welcome to all my uber fares, just relocate to Australia


how dare you invite him here lol


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Go find a cabby site. This isn't for you


settle down


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> how dare you invite him here lol


he would probably try to get an uberx to get him here.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You certainly are bed of roses aren't you.


 no just a prick.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Do you guys ever sleep ?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Do you guys ever sleep ?


yes refer pm i sent


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

unter ling said:


> yes refer pm i sent


Got it ... I meant good evening


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> how dare you invite him here lol


he can play with the crocodiles.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Do you guys ever sleep ?


only during the week


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> no just a prick.


we'll were both right in a sense, since roses do have thorns that can "prick" you.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> only during the week


i used to reply to that with, "only when I drive"


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

unter ling said:


> settle down


You settle down


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with the OP completely.

There's a huge, incredible, mind-bending disconnect between the public's perception of Uber drivers, and the reality. I've met pax who thought Uber provided the car, and I just drove it. I've met pax who thought the scale really was from 1 to 5 stars, as opposed to the reality of 4.5 to 5 stars (or w/e the current deactivation threshold is). I've had parties of pax where 1 person would offer a tip, and someone else would say "are you crazy? You know how much money these guys make?". And so on, and so on.

This needs to be addressed. There's a LOT of dissatisfaction with Uber's practices, the way the app is set up, the constant games and fake surges, and the million-and-one-other-things that have turned what could have been a great concept into a shitty world of muddled annoyance.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Do you guys ever sleep ?


After 20 years of driving, you know the answer to that question!!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I agree with the OP completely.
> 
> There's a huge, incredible, mind-bending disconnect between the public's perception of Uber drivers, and the reality. I've met pax who thought Uber provided the car, and I just drove it. I've met pax who thought the scale really was from 1 to 5 stars, as opposed to the reality of 4.5 to 5 stars (or w/e the current deactivation threshold is). I've had parties of pax where 1 person would offer a tip, and someone else would say "are you crazy? You know how much money these guys make?". And so on, and so on.
> 
> This needs to be addressed. There's a LOT of dissatisfaction with Uber's practices, the way the app is set up, the constant games and fake surges, and the million-and-one-other-things that have turned what could have been a great concept into a shitty world of muddled annoyance.


I hear you, but I do not think it can effectively be addressed. Remember, they have carefully set this model up to be "a software app "and you are all independent contractors, responsible for any perception, well, unless they deactivate you because you did not meet their service definitions provided through THEIR marketing propaganda  I think it will probably take another year or so for things to settle down on both sides of the fence. Clearly, they cannot afford to be an employer, but they have already pushed the envelope in defining your service levels if you are not employees. For me, the verdict is still out: are the Corporate leaders evil geniuses, or really incompetent?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> After 20 years of driving, you know the answer to that question!!!!


Yes , lol. !!!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I hear you, but I do not think it can effectively be addressed.


I think it can. Social media is an incredible force multiplier. All you have to do is come up with a message that's funny, or pisses people off, or offers to resolve a pain point for them - and it goes viral. If you can do 2/3 or all 3, even better.



Tx rides said:


> ...you are all independent contractors, responsible for any perception,


Exactly. I'm responsible for the perception of my service, and I'd like to correct that perception. I couldn't give a damn about the perception of Uber as a company, but at least I want the local people to know what they're dealing with - and what I'm dealing with - when they get into my car.



Tx rides said:


> Clearly, they cannot afford to be an employer,


Not to sound harsh, but with $ 40 billion in their pocket, yeah, they damn well could.



Tx rides said:


> For me, the verdict is still out: are the Corporate leaders evil geniuses, or really incompetent?


I think there's a fascinating social/psych/managerial experiment happening over there: the guys at the top are geniuses, and then there's an Imperial Clone Army of useless CSR's who, just in case any of them does exhibit evidence of original thinking, are hamstrung by intentionally idiotic rules.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I think it can. Social media is an incredible force multiplier. All you have to do is come up with a message that's funny, or pisses people off, or offers to resolve a pain point for them - and it goes viral. If you can do 2/3 or all 3, even better.


But you would have to change the hearts, minds AND ACTIONS of passengers, drivers, software companies, AND regulators simultaneously. This new way is "wild Wild West " approach. I truly don't think you are going to put most of this back into a can. Uber and Lyft, in particular, entered the market place eschewing rules, cutting lines, thumbing their noses. _ Not ALL, I know there was a little more "law and order "in parts of CA and NY, but a huge part of the initial interest was the disruption. _("WhatEVAH...I do what I WANT" [Cartman]) Well, you cannot really expect an adoption of "standards" considering the methods used to enter the market. Rude and obnoxious or antagonistic was a rather common trend in many parts.

I've seen so many tweets, messages, etc. from drivers insulting passengers as idiots because they were too stupid to figure out a surge. I've written about that a few times here, as we had several new clients turn to us after getting totally gouged in the HUNDREDS for return trips, choosing to give Uber a try. Several were not from here, had received free coupons with tickets, etc. They had no idea how to estimate their rides. In a few cases, they had $15 dollar coupons, and the first ride was total $25, they were happy, paid the extra 10, then tried to get a ride home, were told 4x. They thought - ok, dang - $100 - oh well so be it. It was not $100, it was up to $300!!!! Passengers who tweeted Uber about these concerns were talked to like rabid mutts by drivers. That's just one example of something "needin fixin". There are some very harmful cultural norms among drivers as well as passengers, and I really think a good part of that is just going to be the nature of this "new world". The ridiculously cheap rates have drawn the ire of drivers (justifiably so!!) but they blame passengers who buy in to the media blitz from Uber. It seems they want the message to be *"Yes, here is your cheap ride, but it needs to be twice this much, and if you are too stupid to pay 2x the rate by tipping your driver, please ignore the marketing". 
*
One of our clients told a driver about some comments he read in the Chronicle last week. He then told him _ "All we heard for a year was this was the best thing ever, drivers were downtown holding signs declaring their love for this awesome service. It was an EMERGENCY that the city embrace them because cabs are too scarce. Now they are complaining that the pay is too low, people are drunk and do not tip. Cry me a river - next cause, please" _This is a guy who used UberBlack for a while in NYC, and now won't use Uber for anything. Another one of our SF transplants said the last few Uber rides he had in CA were as bad as cabs, and the only time he used an Uber ride in Austin, the driver went on and on about tips. He and a few friends were out downtown a few months ago, and they were practically stalked by three Uber cars trying to give them rides. I don't think social media is going to fix that. With any business, it is hard to prove a negative ("Most drivers are NOT like this") Even if you have a viral POSITIVE, it can be quickly destroyed with a negative. The advertising is still delivered by Uber. They show the nice cars, the well dressed, professionally mannered driver who earns SUCH a great living. Obviously there is truth to this considering the swarm of drivers, right? So why would the public believe that the reason they had a crappy car and driver was because the rates are so low that is all you get? I agree with our passenger - the 'awesomeness of Uber' was front page, every day. The music/film/news industry touted them 24x7.

Please take this in the good nature I have today as it is Friday...but what I want to tell Austin drivers is: "You wanted it - you got it" They told our companies (livery) to get over our grievances of unfairness, move on...adapt or die.......well - back at them.



CNJtrepreneur said:


> Exactly. I'm responsible for the perception of my service, and I'd like to correct that perception. I couldn't give a damn about the perception of Uber as a company, but at least I want the local people to know what they're dealing with - and what I'm dealing with - when they get into my car.


That may be the best you can do. And hopefully you don't rely on a lot of travelers, that makes it a little easier, I suppose.



CNJtrepreneur said:


> Not to sound harsh, but with $ 40 billion in their pocket, yeah, they damn well could.


ABSOLUTELY True - I should have said "they will NOT afford it", that is what I meant.


----------



## DTrain (May 16, 2015)

I


Worcester Sauce said:


> ......being an Uber driver has taken on a pejorative connotation in the real world. Working at McDonalds has more prestige and cache than being a Uber driver.
> 
> Case(s) in point.....
> 
> ...


I simply laugh it off. Does not offend me at all. I think it's funny. I do have a career but I absolutely love driving...possessive over my cars and like being around people. I also like keeping busy. I have neighbors whom have retired from their original jobs....kinda like me. I sold my business of 25 years and continue to be a broker. Anyhow, they too go crazy if they sit at home and do nothing. They are single living alone. Gives people opportunities to work but also enjoy conversation ect. I only do day time hours and only have business people and college students mostly as clients. I live in a very busy and popular business area. By the way, not all drivers are what u may think. Smh


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> Then quit. More fares for me.


This comment proves my point. Uber is for the desperate, and mentally-challenged. Not to mention dishonest.

Uber On!


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I'm just in it for the abuse.


LMAO........right whenever my self esteem needs a good cleansing ................................ I jus cut on my app


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey, the late-night TV comedians can laugh it up all they want. But when I have the option to spend 3-4 extra hours at night cruising around, and make another couple of hundred bucks, as much as I have issues with the rating system, feedback, etc - I'm GLAD that Uber exists. In my case, 3-4 nights of driving *part-time* makes my car payment for the month. Another 10-15 nights makes my rent.

Do the pax suck? Sure, some do. Does the ratings system suck? Oh yeah. Is getting harassed by Hoboken cops worth it? I don't take it personally.

You know what matters to me, at the end of the day? *E-mail notification* *Bill.com Operations - Your payment from Rasier is on its way! **ka-ching*

Keep the drama, I'll keep on truckin' and gettin' paid.

---------

P.S. * Hoboken is literally the ONLY f'ing city in the entire Tri-State area that *****es about Uber... which is ******ed considering how many HB residents use Uber. Between the 2 major train stations (PATH and NJ Transit), the freight terminal, the downtown, the high-rise condo buildings, and the nightlife district, it's non-stop pings.

*
*


----------

